# Tthe meaning of this quote??



## eliiza (Jun 19, 2013)

"I myself am made entirely of flaws, stitched together with good intentions."


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Who said that? Quotes are more or less subjective, they meant what they seem to mean to you the moment you read it.

I read it as: People are made with their own short comings but there are also positives in them (and in the end it's each person's will to accept their shortcomings and make the best of out what they got or lack thereof what defines them)


----------

